# 2011 Burton Love Private Stock Playboy Pin-up Art by Olivia



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Top Sheet Variants

















Board Sleeve


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

so awesome!


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

shame about the mundane graphics on the top sheet. i'd love to look down at some of that goodness when riding...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd probably get my pass pulled for having hep b's tits hanging out, but those are beautiful boards.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Very beautiful. Pricing?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

BlackSnow said:


> Very beautiful. Pricing?


I assume they would 'retail' for the same price as the 2011 regular Restricted Burton Love price, but I have been told by Burton reps that they are for 'shop kids' and not to be retailed, not sure how true that is. I'm sure some will be sold in stores. I do know that they are next to impossible to find for sale and therefore may command a premium in the near future.

Because of the limited number not every Restricted shop could get their hands on one, and even then they had no choice of graphics.

Limited production run of 100 only. 
3 base variants
2 top sheet variants
6 possible combos, therefore each combo is likely only one of 16 or 17 if there was equal distribution

I ended up with 
1)base: Pamela, topsheet: yellow/purple, and 
2)base: Rhonda, topsheet: black/green


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

*together at last*


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Badass. Never ride that shit, worth big bucks in 20 years, at least 5k.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> Badass. Never ride that shit, worth big bucks in 20 years, at least 5k.


think so?

I was gonna ride them. well maybe ride one and sell one who knows, can't ride both at the same time (without looking like a skier, lol)

cheers!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Naw, I would make them both wall art until you want to cash in.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

If you want to sell one let me know

Cheers

nigel


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

How'd you get these? You own a shop?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

v-verb said:


> If you want to sell one let me know
> 
> Cheers
> 
> nigel


cool, I'll let you know if I do. Where in Canada are you?



phile00 said:


> How'd you get these? You own a shop?


Naw, just a lucky guy who has friends in the right places


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> cool, I'll let you know if I do. Where in Canada are you?
> 
> That would be great - I'm in Toronto
> 
> ...


----------



## Grinsk (Jan 24, 2011)

Those boards are so dope. I agree with SickPow, hold on to those for sure. I'd kill for the Pam Anderson one.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree about not riding. Normally, old boards aren't worth anything and collectors are few and far.

However, these have art from Olivia and is associated with Playboy. Anything Playboy is highly collectible therefore these will likely be worth some good money down the line. Keep em in the plastic and hand em down to your kids 

By the way, this only applies if you are looking to get more than what you paid for in the future. Otherwise, beat em up!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

... it moved...


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

little devil said:


> ... it moved...



LOL!!! No Viagra needed for you!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

little devil said:


> ... it moved...


I had to think for a sec.. then you almost owed me a new computer screen as I was drinking chocolate milk :laugh:


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Grinsk said:


> Those boards are so dope. I agree with SickPow, hold on to those for sure. I'd kill for the Pam Anderson one.


Pam is up for sale if anyone wants to buy her! $800 o.b.o shipped!

Cheers!


----------



## vonwhite (Aug 9, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Pam is up for sale if anyone wants to buy her! $800 o.b.o shipped!
> 
> Cheers!


Any chance Pam is still for sale?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

vonwhite said:


> Any chance Pam is still for sale?


Yup, still got her


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

i swear, if i ended up with that i'd ride it, i was so choked they dropped the love, i was so hyped but i wrecked 2 in one season, at least it was covered by warranty, hopefully this mr nice guy that was supposed to replace it is similar


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

CustomX - J-rad said:


> i swear, if i ended up with that i'd ride it, i was so choked they dropped the love, i was so hyped but i wrecked 2 in one season, at least it was covered by warranty, hopefully this mr nice guy that was supposed to replace it is similar


From what I understand the Mr. Nice Guy is similar specs to the Love. Just less, well.. Love.


----------



## vonwhite (Aug 9, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Yup, still got her


Are you still wanting to sell? If you are I want to buy it :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

vonwhite said:


> Are you still wanting to sell? If you are I want to buy it :thumbsup:


Yes I'll consider selling, but unfortunately since the exchange is about equal now, I am looking for $800 firm, and I will split shipping costs with whomever purchases.

Shipping only to lower 48 and within Canada. Cheers!


----------



## snobrder9394 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Need one last board!!*

Anyone know where to find #1 “Strudel” – Model: Rhonda Ridley.. She is laying on her back with the black lingerie?? I have two of the boards and need this last one to complete the babes... Anyone know where to find this board??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

snobrder9394 said:


> Anyone know where to find #1 “Strudel” – Model: Rhonda Ridley.. She is laying on her back with the black lingerie?? I have two of the boards and need this last one to complete the babes... Anyone know where to find this board??


I have her still. Mint. Never mounted or hung. Still in original bag. PM me if you're interested, might be able to work something put.


----------



## roylaprattep (Mar 9, 2015)

*Oh yeah !*

I want it please !


----------



## jpic27 (Jun 1, 2017)

*Selling Sandi Taylor With yellow and pink top*

Selling the Sandi Taylor Version - Mint Condition, I never hung it or rode it, left it in storage for the past 6 years, in perfect condition

"Spontaneous Combustion Relit" Ltd Edition, Model: Sandi Taylor"

Need some cash so I would be willing to sell it to someone for the right price - submit your offers


----------

